# Which ATV (Quad)



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I’m new to the ATV world and am looking at buying one this spring. I’m not looking to break the bank and would be looking at something in the 500 to 700 size. Probably a 550.
im looking at short trail rides and general use around the property.
So far I’m liking the Polaris 570 Trail edition but, I’m early in the search.

which brand gives me the best bang for my Buck?


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

My 450 sportsman does everything that I need it to do


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a Suzuki King Quad 500. Built like a tank.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

My Honda Rancher 420 has been dependable for many yrs.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I got a Polaris 450 this year and am happy with it so far. Before that it was a 1988 Kawasaki that never gave me any issues and did pretty much anything I ever needed it to do only being 2wd.


----------



## SilverBulletSlayer (Feb 4, 2020)

My vote also goes to Polaris.my Dad has had one since 2002 I believe. 325 cc never any major issues at all. I have 2013 sportsman 500 touring 2 seater that I've had since new. Plows great, trail rides great, hauls tons of wood every year great. Never any mechanical issues but I've kept up maintenance annually. They are definitely a work horse and are reasonably priced.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Lots of Hondas around going strong from the 80’s and 90’s if that tells you anything. I’d get a Honda.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Yamaha big bears, 98 and 2000.
Sold in 2020 with zero issues before going to SxS


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought a 2021 750 suzuki king quad with the power steering couldn’t be more happy , have used it for everything. Hauling deer , ice fishing , pulling out down trees and moving the boat around the driveway. 500 is plenty for most everything though I just wanted hair more power incase I ever needed it.

Suzuki
Honda 
Would be my top 2 choices if I was to buy another. Good luck at the dealers if your going new, they were selling as fast as they get them in.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

I'm a Polaris ATV guy. Been riding them since they were introduced in the two strokes. Currently own an 850 XP which is more than enough Quad. Kinda wanted the 550XP but found mine up in Rapid River still in a crate but a 4 year old model. The shop sold it to me for much less than the 2014 550XP model was selling for so I felt like it was my best option. Haven't regretted that decision yet. Been the best machine I've ever owned. It still looks like it just came out of the crate. I run it hard and use it a ton for bear baiting, hunting and plowing my property in winter. 100% the most reliable I've owned. Only replaced the battery twice.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

midwestfisherman said:


> I’m new to the ATV world and am looking at buying one this spring. I’m not looking to break the bank and would be looking at something in the 500 to 700 size. Probably a 550.
> im looking at short trail rides and general use around the property.
> So far I’m liking the Polaris 570 Trail edition but, I’m early in the search.
> 
> which brand gives me the best bang for my Buck?


Sportmans model are work horses. Have an 04 400 and a 2010 570. Best tools around the hunting property, plowimg hauling etc., and can still use them to trail ride. ATV cart is a must.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

GATORGETTER said:


> Lots of Hondas around going strong from the 80’s and 90’s if that tells you anything. I’d get a Honda.


Since 97 for me, only maintenance and battiers. best advice i got back then was visit a showroom that carries all brands mentioned above and ask the service techs which ones fill the service bays. I took their advice and never looked back. good luck


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

My 93 Polaris is still running strong. Given it's a two stroke and never ringed or sleeved. Only fed fuel, brakes and batteries. Hondas are truly legends no doubt but literally legends as they were the first three wheelers and quads introduced. It's really why there are still some out there. Yes they are very rugged and dependable but in today's Quad and SxS world, times have changed. There's a lot of new machines that appeal to people more than the Hondas do. That said, I'd give the Pioneer 5 a hard look buying my next SxS. I love my Ranger 900 but the Pioneer offers more versatility than mine does.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Talk to a service technician at an ATV/SXS dealer. Yamaha and Honda usually require the least service (higher quality).


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

DEFINITELY DO THAT. But make sure it's at a dealer that sells all of them or at least the ones your considering. Any Yamaha or Honda dealer that doesn't sell Polaris, Can Am, Kawasaki will not give you correct factual info.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Honda or Polaris. I have 2 90’s ranchers. Still running and doing their job. Nothing but oil changes and batteries.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I have had...
198? Kawasaki 220 bayou - no issues
2004 Honda 450 - no issues
currently have 2) 2007 Yamaha grizzly's - Been a few issues with these guys

I would stay away from the newer Polaris's only based on issues a few friends and co-workers have had issues mostly electrical and Power steering issues. I would not buy one with a carb look for EFI

If I were looking today I would try and find a Arctic Cat TBX it has a small dump box on the back.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

I'll say this. If you're looking for a work horse, buy a Honda. Honda's are gear driven no belts. I'm guessing the majority of riders prefer a belt driven unit because they don't use them for heavy duty work but if that's the case Honda is the answer.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

LGB said:


> My 93 Polaris is still running strong. Given it's a two stroke and never ringed or sleeved. Only fed fuel, brakes and batteries. Hondas are truly legends no doubt but literally legends as they were the first three wheelers and quads introduced. It's really why there are still some out there. Yes they are very rugged and dependable but in today's Quad and SxS world, times have changed. There's a lot of new machines that appeal to people more than the Hondas do. That said, I'd give the Pioneer 5 a hard look buying my next SxS. I love my Ranger 900 but the Pioneer offers more versatility than mine does.


Those jump seats in the Pioneer 5 are the most uncomfortable seat you will ever sit in. That's why I didn't buy one.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> I have had...
> 198? Kawasaki 220 bayou - no issues
> 2004 Honda 450 - no issues
> currently have 2) 2007 Yamaha grizzly's - Been a few issues with these guys
> ...


Everyone seems to be having electrical problems lately. I had the fuel pump crap out on m 2021 Yamaha Kodiak 450 with only 40 hours on it. Fortunately Yamaha covered it even though it was out of warranty. They must have found a problem with their pumps, because the new pump has a newer part number.


----------

